# 2000 Vw jetta power steering fluid leak?



## jettaman777 (May 18, 2008)

i have had a power steering leak now for maybe three months at first i would fill it once every two and a half weeks but now its been more and more, im not sure why its leaking and was wondering if anyone knows a common problem with it. my car has about 76000 miles.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: 2000 Vw jetta power steering fluid leak? (jettaman777)*

I currently have a leak in my power steering pressure line. I believe it's a rather common issue compared to the other alternatives (PS pump, other lines, etc.). It's about $180-$190 from the dealer. I don't leak as much as you do, and my car has ~65K on it.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 2000 Vw jetta power steering fluid leak? (collins_tc)*

I've been leaking (off and on!?!














) for 4 years! Sometimes the reservoir is almost empty (it drained while I was away for 4 months, car never moved) and other times I go for months without losing a drop!?!!














It leaks at the crimp of the hose where it bolts to the rack! I have a new hose, I'm just too lazy to swap it!


----------



## klinsinow (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Vw jetta power steering fluid leak? (gehr)*

Hi, our 2000 VW TDI Jetta started to leak, supposedly at the junction between the PS pump and the hose due to a missing strain relief bracket. According to the dealer, the new PS pump does not require a bracket as it has a different juction method (a hose barb vs compression fit). 
We just had the entire engine replaced due to a failure thankfully covered by warranty. Never had any leaks in steering system and now after the engine replacement we have a leak. Just wondering if you or anyone out there could take a photo of their PS pump to see what the so called bracket looks like. It might be on the bottom, so could be very difficult to see... What makes this even more difficult is that the original engine work was done out of state while on vacation. Anyone out there have any experience with dealer to dealer communication problems?
Also, am interested if you still have the PS line not installed in your vehicle. I initially suspected that they had forgotten a clamp because I can see a hose to metal tube transition with no clamp. However the dealer told me that joint was ok. Could you take a photo of your line?
Thanks!
Jeff


_Modified by klinsinow at 9:33 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 2000 Vw jetta power steering fluid leak? (klinsinow)*

I have a leak as well in my 2000, mine is the rack for sure. Both boots are wet but it does not loose much, this rack was replaced a few years back with a reman rack from VW under warranty and now it is dead again.
I am not looking forward to doing this job.
Jason


----------

